# clip on aero bars best setup



## eischman (Jul 9, 2003)

I am finding myself doing a lot of road ridding alone. I do not road race but do some mnt racing and adventure racing and plan to do my first triathlon (ironman distance). Because of this I bought a triathlon bike which I plan to sell after the event. What I noticed is how much faster I am on the tri bike which I believe is due to the aero position (out of the wind) I have also noticed it is more comfortable on the feet and upper body because of the elbow support. 

Now I am thing about adding aerobars to my road bike. Problem is I have a wing bar which wont allow clipons. I see the 3t Zefiero or I could get normal bars and add clip ons. Problem is I can't find good advise. Seams like everyone is talking from the point of view of racing or using their road bike for a triathlon. Funny thing is I feel there is a big market for those who want a all round bike to road ride, maybe do a tri, but who often find themselves riding alone or with a few others where you are caught in the wind. Many ask my advise if they should buy a tri bike or a road bike...I always say road bike with aero bars because many road groups do not like people on tri bikes. 

So if you go with a road bike are you better setting it up like a tri bike (angles using road bars and clipons) with the more tri angles or set up more road with clipons?

Can I set up my road bike with 3T Zefiro bars


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Nor do they like road bikes with aero bars. The issue with either is getting to the brakes quickly when riding fast in close proximity to each other. Neither one is as easy as riding on hoods or drops.

If you must use aero bars there are some that are made for road bikes Profile Design Jammer for one, that do not require you to alter your road setup. Setting up a road bike like a tri bike can result in some very closed hip angles due to the slacker seat tube angles which can be very uncomfortable and reduce power.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Let me get this straight.......You want to do your first Triathlon, and you want it to be the ironman distance??

Don't you have to "qualify" for those?? You might want to think about doing a shorter "Sprint" Triathlon first. 

I see people every day, riding around on aerobars. Most of them look like dorks.

If you really feel like you want to see if you have "the stuff" , sign up for some Time Trials, to see how you compare to others. If you do poorly, and decide that going fast on a bike is too hard, you could always take up bowling.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Rule #54 // No aerobars on road bikes. :wink:



_Just do what you like and ignore what others may preach_ ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm in a somewhat similar situation. I train both running and cycling and always train alone, but prefer a more versatile bike than a time trial bike. My solution; a "draft legal" setup. I haven't yet set up my bike like that because I first wanted to get used to the bike itself (I only recently bought my road bike), but eventually I might do that.

The "draft legal" designation is from a newer form of triathlon as done in the ITU World series. The rules state the bike has to be a normal road bike and clip-ons are allowed only if they don't extend beyond the bars themselves. You can google the term for more details on the rules, but I think they are suitable as a guide for a very versatile setup that is still aimed at speed and being able to ride alone as drafting, although legal, isn't always used.


----------



## eischman (Jul 9, 2003)

I use to ride with a number of groups and I never heard any comments about aero bars on a road bike (I have riding in regular groups with pros to Cat 5s). Most riders know not to get on those bars in a group ride. Fact is a large % dont ride in groups much and often are caught out alone with the benefit of draft. 

I have never heard of a draft legal tri. Not worried about starting with an Ironman distance (I do 12-32 hr adventure races, 26-40 mile runs , and 100 mile mnt bike races. The bike is where I am strongest and I do fine on speed


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Aerobars on a road bike are bad.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

IMO, there's nothing inherently wrong or bad with clip-on aerobars. I don't see or experience much difference going for the brakes on the wings of aerobars or on drop bars. With your arms on the pads and extensions, you still need to lift your arm off and move your hand over basically an equivalent distance to reach the brakes. Shifters on the end of the extensions are nice, but certainly not essential. 

You'll also see riders resting their forearms on the tops of drop bars, which is not much than different than using clip on aerobars, just much less comfortable with even less control. 

We have a few experienced and respected riders around here who will occasionally go on group rides with aerobars. They only go on the extension when pulling and otherwise ride on the wings or tops.

For the poseur or style conscious, you can find pix of pros riding drop bars with clip-ons to help alleviate that concern.


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

eischman said:


> I have never heard of a draft legal tri.


Check it out, for instance at the ITU website (ITU World Triathlon Series | ITU World Triathlon Series). It's an amazing series with a great variety of courses. The last race at Kitzbühel was uphill for the entire bike and run sections. 

Would love to do an ironman myself, but my trainings so far have not often gone beyond 2 hours so there's still a long way to go.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

No aero bars on a road bike... :yikes: Crap, these guys didn't get the memo! 
Well I'm sure they could never win a race with those. Oh wait... Nibali did.















































I never get the argument that you can't easily reach the brakes. Have you ever measured the distance to the brakes on a tri bike? They're not any closer.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

tlg said:


> No aero bars on a road bike... :yikes: Crap, these guys didn't get the memo! ...


The alert observer might notice that some riders in today's TDF ITT are running clip-on aerobars on their road bikes.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

looigi said:


> The alert observer might notice that some riders in today's TDF ITT are running clip-on aerobars on their road bikes.


Yea I knew it was coming but there weren't any pics yet to post.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

tlg said:


> Yea I knew it was coming but there weren't any pics yet to post.


There are a few here: Tour Tech: A tale of Froome?s two bikes


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Do whatever you want. 

But to bring in another solid thread topic; I never wave to anybody with bolt on aero bars.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

I usually wave myself so I can ask what chain lube works best for them


----------



## enzo24 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wyville said:


> The "draft legal" designation is from a newer form of triathlon as done in the ITU World series. The rules state the bike has to be a normal road bike and clip-ons are allowed only if they don't extend beyond the bars themselves. You can google the term for more details on the rules, but I think they are suitable as a guide for a very versatile setup that is still aimed at speed and being able to ride alone as drafting, although legal, isn't always used.


Stubby aerobars like that were legal in road races a while back - watch some TDF videos from around '97-'98. IIRC there were some big crashes that led to them being banned. Bottom line is that aerobars of any description (or the "phantom aerobars" position) give you less control of the bike. Save them for solo rides.


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

enzo24 said:


> Stubby aerobars like that were legal in road races a while back - watch some TDF videos from around '97-'98. IIRC there were some big crashes that led to them being banned. Bottom line is that aerobars of any description (or the "phantom aerobars" position) give you less control of the bike. Save them for solo rides.


My guess is that for draft legal triathlons the short aerobars are meant for use when the rider is alone. When a group happens to form (which doesn't have to happen) the normal bars and geometry allow drafting without the risks riders would face if TT bikes were used.

It's the mix of tour-type riding and time trial riding that means the use of clip-ons can make sense. A triathlon is an individual event and getting a working group together is very difficult. You wouldn't want to help a weak rider/strong runner through the bike section.

This is why I think a draft legal setup might be useful for the OP, because it can be used in a group (simply ignore the clip-ons) as well as on lone rides.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I would imagine to set up a road bike with aero bars properly, you would need to compromise your fit and move the saddle further forward, and therefore up as well. Maybe not as far forward as a TT bike, but definitely much further forward than a standard road bike fit. You might need a zero offset or fast forward seatpost.


----------



## eischman (Jul 9, 2003)

SFTifoso said:


> I would imagine to set up a road bike with aero bars properly, you would need to compromise your fit and move the saddle further forward, and therefore up as well. Maybe not as far forward as a TT bike, but definitely much further forward than a standard road bike fit. You might need a zero offset or fast forward seatpost.


When I got on my tri bike I was amazed how high I needed to put the seat up and forward. I had gotten use to a set back seat post. I think many are really missing my point.......I do not plan to use the bars in competition or group rides......just solo rides and maybe rides with 2-3 others. This is what a lot of other riders do on a regular basis. whether you can get to the brakes quickly or not you should not ride on aero bars in a group unless maybe you are on the front

I appreciate the pics because they give me ideas. They really should makeup set ups and advertise them (big market).


----------



## next (Jun 29, 2013)

Here's a photo of our road bikes with clip-ons:

View attachment 284429




I also added a fast-forward seatpost - works great for me.

My wife didn't care to move her seat - works great for her.

If you want to ride with a group that frowns on aero bars, it takes seconds to detach the extensions.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

next said:


> Here's a photo of our road bikes with clip-ons:
> 
> View attachment 284429
> 
> ...


Is it me or the seat post on the GT bike looks installed backwards?

Nice bikes though.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like it was mounted that way on purpose to move the seat forward due to the aero bars that were added?


----------



## eischman (Jul 9, 2003)

next said:


> Here's a photo of our road bikes with clip-ons:
> 
> View attachment 284429
> 
> ...


I wonder if it would be better to add road bars to a tri bike instead of a fast forward seatpost. I understand if you have a road bike it is easier to start with what you have. I am not sure whether I am just faster because I am aero (approx 1 mph over 85 miles) or if is a combination of the position on the bike. 

I am sure there are other factors but trying to figure out how to set up my road bike. The problem is my mnt bikes have regular setup (single speed and geared) so should I try to keep the regular seat position and learn to be more aero...man complicated


----------



## DrDillweed (May 25, 2014)

3T takes the shorty bar forward - Slowtwitch.comI recommend this post on the Zefiro on Slowtwitch -


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

None... They all look ridiculous, and are usually found on charity rides by people averaging 12 MPH


----------



## kjbarry86 (Jun 5, 2016)

mjduct said:


> None... They all look ridiculous, and are usually found on charity rides by people averaging 12 MPH


Lol, nevermind the fact that I can average 23-24 mph over that 100k charity ride with clip-ons! I also ride shirtless. I only think people hate because I can smoke most of them

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

